# Fate is Non-Existent



## onewun1

I'm looking for the latin translation of "Fate is Non-Existent", as in everything is a matter of probability and chance..

edit: note that this is for a tattoo and any rewording that you provide will be much appreciated.


----------



## Outsider

"Non-existent" sounds like the kind of modern phrasing that you probably won't find in genuine Latin. Why not simply translate "Fate does not exist", or "There is no such thing as Fate"?


----------



## jazyk

Non est fatum.


----------



## onewun1

"Non est fatum" sounds right, is that "fate is nonexistent" or a shortened version of "fate does not exist"?

Outsider, I guess "fate does not exist" is also good but the other one would be too long to be used for a tattoo. 

what do you think?


----------



## PacoBajito

Mmm the Latins (not like the Greeks) weren't so good at philosophy and so they had no specifical word for _non-existent _and they used the more common _esse _"to be"


----------



## onewun1

hmm,
however "non est fatum"  basically translates to fate not existing, right?


----------



## Cagey

onewun1 said:


> hmm,
> however "non est fatum"  basically translates to fate not existing, right?



Yes, it translates literally as "there is no fate".  However, "fatum" in the singular doesn't have the same resonance in Latin as the English "fate".  

Maybe you could consider "nihil fatum est".  "Nothing has been fated/ decreed".

You might wait for other variations and comments before you make your choice.


----------



## onewun1

It won't be until at least 9 weeks away so there's plenty of time.
So I'm taking into account everything posted here.
Thanks everyone, means a lot to me.


----------

